# kinda abstract



## santino (Sep 6, 2004)

please let me know what you think about.


----------



## terri (Sep 9, 2004)

The top one seems more abstract, though I don't think I'd call either one of them true abstract.   I do like the wildness of the lines in the top one, though.


----------



## santino (Sep 9, 2004)

true true, ain't really abstract, that's why I titled it "KINDA abstract"   (had no other idea).


----------

